# Flu Shot



## QuickSilver (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm getting mine tomorrow.  Hubby got his a few weeks ago.   I know two people that currently have the flu.  They both have been nearly bed bound for a week.   Not taking any chances as this year seems like a bad one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 4, 2016)

Got mine today with hubby.  First time it's free for me since I will turn 65 this winter.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 4, 2016)

I haven't ever gotten one. Maybe sometime but happily healthy for now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 4, 2016)

Never had one.  The practice nursie offered me one last week, but I said "No thanks".  Word has it that they are not all that effective.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 4, 2016)

My wife and I will be getting them next week, when we return home.  We've gotten them up here in Maine in the past but it's about a 25 mile drive to the pharmacy.  Back home it's only 3, and where we're located out here in the woods, our best chance of catching it would be from a deer, bear, or moose!!  LOL


----------



## Carla (Oct 4, 2016)

On my to-do list. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

I ended getting it yesterday before I left work.  I HAVE to get it or I cannot continue working,  however I would get it anyway.  My arm is sore today, but that's a good sign.. it's causing a reaction and hopefully some good antibodies.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I ended getting it yesterday before I left work.  I HAVE to get it or I cannot continue working,  however I would get it anyway.  My arm is sore today, but that's a good sign.. it's causing a reaction and hopefully some good antibodies.



Hubby's and my arms are a bit sore as well.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 5, 2016)

Had to pick up an RX yesterday so got my flu shot while there.   There is a 3 strain shot and a 4 strain shot available this year (per the pharmacist) and my insurance covered the later, so guess I'm super protected.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm like Capt. it's a 'No Thanks' from me, haven't taken a flu shot in years and haven't had the flu either.  When I was younger I would get the shot and the flu now and then, but it was never that bad or lasted that long.  I don't think they're effective either, and don't like the ingredients they use in many vaccines.  But I know a lot of people choose to get them, personal choice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes... to each his/her own.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 5, 2016)

One source I like to look at for health information is the Mayo Clinic, which my doctor also advocates. Here's their page about the flu shot, which says some things we already know about the vaccine only being effective in reducing the severity in some people and some ages groups. It's definitely not a guarantee, and its effectiveness varies each year. It states that for some medical conditions, the shot can reduce a person's immunity. This page also provides other good steps to help prevent getting the flu:

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/flu/in-depth/flu-shots/art-20048000?pg=2


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

I believe none of this can be proven.  No one can say for certain what would have happened to an individual if they chose to NOT have the vaccine.   I have always has the vaccine..  I have never had the flu.  So can we assume that it was the vaccine that prevented me from ever getting the flu?    NO, but I have seen and known people who HAVE gotten the flu that wish they had gotten the vaccine.  So I get it.. and will always get it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2016)

I will get it, but not the extra strength version (recommended for seniors, where I got mine last year).   It gave me flu like symptoms for 24 hours, including elevated body temp by a couple degrees, and all the yucky feelings that go with that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

It's those mild flu symptoms lasting 24 hours... including the elevated body temp.. that will give you protection against the full blown flu.  That is your body making antibodies by attacking the pathogen in the vaccine.   The very next time your body comes in contact with those same patogens, you will have an arsenal ready to meet it.   It's really a good thing.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2016)

If a person lives in an environment where they are exposed to lots of other people, getting these shots is probably a good idea.  When I was working, and had to enter crowded elevators with "hackers", and handle door knobs, etc., that someone had probably slobbered on, I could usually count on a bout of flu, and a couple of head colds every Winter.  Now, that we have moved to the country, I haven't had the flu once, and only a couple of minor sniffles in the past 14 years.  The wife got a flu shot about 2 years ago, and all it did was Give her the flu...and she had to stay close to the stool for 3 or 4 days.  I will continue to "pass".


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> It's those mild flu symptoms lasting 24 hours... including the elevated body temp.. that will give you protection against the full blown flu.  That is your body making antibodies by attacking the pathogen in the vaccine.   The very next time your body comes in contact with those same patogens, you will have an arsenal ready to meet it.   It's really a good thing.



I'm sure you are right QS, but I actually _got_ the flu the previous year and it only lasted about 5 days, maybe a week at most.  

Maybe some years the flu is worse, and maybe you don't always get symptoms with the high dose shot, but this year at least, I'll play the odds that the regular shot will be good enough.  

First time I get the flu after getting only the low dose shot, then I'll reconsider.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I believe none of this can be proven.  No one can say for certain what would have happened to an individual if they chose to NOT have the vaccine.   I have always has the vaccine..  I have never had the flu.  So can we assume that it was the vaccine that prevented me from ever getting the flu?    NO, but I have seen and known people who HAVE gotten the flu that wish they had gotten the vaccine.  So I get it.. and will always get it.



I know it can't be proven, but the only two times I had the real FLU (diagnosed as such) were two years I did not get the vaccine.  I was sick enough those two times (the second time bad enough it really scared me) that I will get the vaccine every year the rest of my life.  I NEVER want to be that sick again.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 6, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I know it can't be proven, but the only two times I had the real FLU (diagnosed as such) were two years I did not get the vaccine.  I was sick enough those two times (the second time bad enough it really scared me) that I will get the vaccine every year the rest of my life.  I NEVER want to be that sick again.



Me too!     Still remember how sick I became and have been a faithful follower of flu shot season ever sense.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 6, 2016)

I live in a low population area and am only occasionally in crowds when home in Scotland. The only reason I get the flu jab is what I hope is a little insurance against boarding long flights to Thailand with the flu and starting my winter holiday off badly.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 6, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Me too!     Still remember how sick I became and have been a faithful follower of flu shot season ever sense.



A lot of people think they have the "flu" when all they have is a bad cold or something else.

If you've ever had the real flu, you'll never forget it or confuse it with some minor ailment, as you and I know.  And there's not a whole lot doctors can do about it, either.  AWFUL!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> A lot of people think they have the "flu" when all they have is a bad cold or something else.
> 
> If you've ever had the real flu, you'll never forget it or confuse it with some minor ailment, as you and I know.  And there's not a whole lot doctors can do about it, either.  AWFUL!



If you can catch it very early, in the 1st 24 hours or so, you can take Tamiflu..but after that it has to run it's course..

But you are sure right about it not being a minor ailment.  We see lots of folks hospitalized for it.  Particularly older people.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> If you can catch it very early, in the 1st 24 hours or so, you can take Tamiflu..but after that it has to run it's course..
> 
> But you are sure right about it not being a minor ailment.  We see lots of folks hospitalized for it.  Particularly older people.



The trouble is, of course, that catching it early on and then being able to get treatment that fast is pretty difficult, at best.  A lot of times, early on people think it is just the local "crud" coming on.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> The trouble is, of course, that catching it early on and then being able to get treatment that fast is pretty difficult, at best.  A lot of times, early on people think it is just the local "crud" coming on.



Very true.. It's too late by the time people seek treatment.


----------



## IKE (Oct 8, 2016)

I normally have had my flu shot by this time but I read a deal a couple of weeks back that stated......the normal flu season runs between Nov. and Feb. and because they (?) are not sure exactly how long the effects of a flu shot actually last they (?) recommend not being a early bird and waiting till the later part of Oct. to get one.

I think I'm going to wait another 7-10 days before getting mine.......I had the flu about eight years ago, even tho I'd had the shot, and I was one really sick puppy for a week.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 8, 2016)

Takes about 2 weeks for the vaccine to kick in.   We're leaving for Maui in a couple of weeks and wanted to be protected so got ours this week.    Yes, you are right, early birds in this case don't get the worm, they get the flu.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 8, 2016)

We're getting our shots next weekend. Once or twice I've gotten the flu even though I had the vaccine. Last time when I went to my doctor, suffering with it and mentioning the shot, he said something along the lines of "look at it this way, this is probably milder than it would have been without the shot." I was miserable for about two weeks. No energy at all.


----------



## IKE (Oct 15, 2016)

I went ahead and got the stronger 'senior / over 65 dose' flu shot today about noon.......the house now inside is 76 deg. and I've been freezing to death for about 45 minutes.

Mama (who never gets one) recalls I had the same reaction to the 'regular dose' shot last year which is the cold feeling followed by a fever........oh, I know it's to be expected but my arm, at the injection site, is warm to the touch and super tender.

Are we having fun yet ?


----------

